# FLORIDA TORNANDO photos ***SCARY***



## oldnavy170 (Feb 2, 2007)

My father lives in Florida and his house was destroyed in the Tornado's that ran through most of Orlando area of Florida. He said that he was up at 3:30 am this morning getting some water when he heard the walls and windows rattling. He then said that he heard a train sound coming towards his house so he grabbed his wife and they hid under their bed. Here are his photos (yes, I have permission to show these) This is just scary.........


----------



## TeamVegas (Feb 3, 2007)

What a tragedy!!!  I have a friend in town right now that just left Florida.  He cant believe they were hit with tornados!

I hope everything is back to normal for everyone there soon!

T Byrd


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh dear!
To lose one's house completely in a storm!
Everything in shambles!
My thoughts are with your parents and all the other victims of that tornado now!
(There was a big storm that covered ALL OF GERMANY on 18 January, and many houses lost their roofs in that or part of their roofs - not ours, we were in a relatively calm area - and large parts of woods are all FLATTENED, damage estimated to over 1 billion Euros all in all, but never were houses as destroyed as this one!).


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh no! How awful. The extent of the damage is mindboggling (like the vehicle with its glass all smashed out, and the roof of the living room crumbling). All that damage in just a few minutes. Terrible.


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 3, 2007)

That is just plain terrible. Glad your family is ok.


----------



## CameronBrown_Photography (Feb 3, 2007)

wow, nice house... before.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Feb 3, 2007)

The sadest part of it all is he just bought that house less then a year ago.  It was a brand new house that was just built.  Now its unliveable and has to be torn down and rebuilt again.  I have never seen such a site before in my life.  I feel really bad for my father.


----------



## steve817 (Feb 3, 2007)

I know it's easy for me to say but it's just stuff. The family is OK and that's all that matters.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 3, 2007)

Tell your dad I'll keep a good thought for him, and one for you as well. I'm sure it is hard on you all right now.  Something like this reminds us all how tenuous life really is.


----------



## Alex06 (Feb 4, 2007)

What happened to the house is horrible but _thank God_ your father and his wife are OK! :hug::


----------

